# Best PL Programs For Bench?



## M1seryD1str1ct (Nov 19, 2016)

In between programs right now

Just finished a great run of 8x3 twice a week for about 3 months but programming has stopped working it's magic. Time for new stimulus.

What are some good powerlifting programs out there (tested and true) that are specifically capable of yielding good bench gains?

Thinking of Texas, Sheiko, Smolov, etc.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 19, 2016)

Some favor the bench press more than others, each has pros and cons.

Alan Thrall did a great series a month or so ago in which he discusses the most common PL programs (he only speaks to those he's run himself)

Part 1: Starting Strength/StrongLifts, Texas Method, 5/3/1

Part 2: The Juggernaut Method, SuperSquats

Part 3: The Cube Method, Olympic Weightlifting Program


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 19, 2016)

Nble suggested great PL programs. 

I would add Smolov Bench Routine, and of course Sheiko.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2016)

My bench program

And 

Cube predator I have seen work well for a few guys.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2016)

What is it about the bench press that makes me feel vulnerable when performing this movement? I can load up the bar with plates in the squat rack and I'm excited and ready to get under the bar. Same with deadlifts, not at all intimidated to try and pull the floor up, but when benching,  I get  nervous thinking I'm gonna fuking tear something or just Fuk the lift up.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 19, 2016)

Seeker said:


> What is it about the bench press that makes me feel vulnerable when performing this movement? I can load up the bar with plates in the squat rack and I'm excited and ready to get under the bar. Same with deadlifts, not at all intimidated to try and pull the floor up, but when benching,  I get  nervous thinking I'm gonna fuking tear something or just Fuk the lift up.



Are you a tall guy Seek? I have a 78" reach and feel the same way you do...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 19, 2016)

Seeker said:


> What is it about the bench press that makes me feel vulnerable when performing this movement? I can load up the bar with plates in the squat rack and I'm excited and ready to get under the bar. Same with deadlifts, not at all intimidated to try and pull the floor up, but when benching,  I get  nervous thinking I'm gonna fuking tear something or just Fuk the lift up.



U need to make love to the bench press. Take your time. Talk to her. Compliment her. Caress her. Then ****ing destroy that whore!!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U need to make love to the bench press. Take your time. Talk to her. Compliment her. Caress her. Then ****ing destroy that whore!!!!!!



I should put that on a t shirt.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Are you a tall guy Seek? I have a 78" reach and feel the same way you do...



Not really. 6'ft. Never really measured my reach but my arms are definitely not short


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U need to make love to the bench press. Take your time. Talk to her. Compliment her. Caress her. Then ****ing destroy that whore!!!!!!



Lol dude, haha damn.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 19, 2016)

Have u been injured before from benching seek?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 19, 2016)

Seeker said:


> What is it about the bench press that makes me feel vulnerable when performing this movement? I can load up the bar with plates in the squat rack and I'm excited and ready to get under the bar. Same with deadlifts, not at all intimidated to try and pull the floor up, but when benching,  I get  nervous thinking I'm gonna fuking tear something or just Fuk the lift up.



I'm with ya Seek. This is me to the tee. Something about those plates just intimidates me. I don't think it is an uncommon thing. I have other guys I train with that have the same issue.


----------



## Milo (Nov 19, 2016)

A good motivator for me to press the weight is the fact that I don't want my face crushed by a knurled steel bar.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Have u been injured before from benching seek?



Nope, never. It's definitely my weakest lift. It scares me lol


----------



## Sapper (Nov 19, 2016)

I do bench in the squat rack, set the safety pins right at chest height so the bar just touches. 5x5 worked well for me and setting the safety pins at my sticking points, then going heavier than my bench really helped it take off. That being said, i still suck at bench compared to squats and deadlifts. Squats scare me more than bench.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2016)

Sapper said:


> I do bench in the squat rack, set the safety pins right at chest height so the bar just touches. 5x5 worked well for me and setting the safety pins at my sticking points, then going heavier than my bench really helped it take off. That being said, i still suck at bench compared to squats and deadlifts. Squats scare me more than bench.


What you are referring is called a pin press. Yes, very effective, so are floor presses. Definitely helped me reach my max.


----------



## Milo (Nov 19, 2016)

I personally think Bench needs more volume than squat and deadlift. Recovery is much faster. I would think 5/3/1 wouldn't have enough volume for any of the lifts but especially Bench. I would personally bench AT LEAST twice a week. Find your weak points and address with accessory work.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 19, 2016)

I agree with milo about the volume. I've always benched twice a week, one of them being close grip. When I stop doing that my bench suffers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2016)

Seeker said:


> What is it about the bench press that makes me feel vulnerable when performing this movement? I can load up the bar with plates in the squat rack and I'm excited and ready to get under the bar. Same with deadlifts, not at all intimidated to try and pull the floor up, but when benching,  I get  nervous thinking I'm gonna fuking tear something or just Fuk the lift up.



It's cause you are a fgt.

But seriously you are holding it over your face. If you have safety pins and or side spotters you can get crazy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2016)

Milo said:


> . Find your weak points and address with accessory correcting technique.



Fixed it for ya.  We made some minor tweaks and offered a couole cues for your bench. Then you just put in the work. We saw great progress after that.

A lot of guys who miss at lockout or halfway up or on the chest or wherever always think there is assistance that will fix it. Chances are it's your set up and bar path that need fixing.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's cause you are a fgt.
> 
> But seriously you are holding it over your face. If you have safety pins and or side spotters you can get crazy.



Lol oh when I get my hands on you.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 20, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Lol oh when I get my hands on you.



Here we go again.... Another thread lost in gheydom.....


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 20, 2016)

Get a slingshot


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2016)

What, no cable cross overs?


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 13, 2017)

Simmons gave a nice old school block to try out on the Westside podcast.
6 sets of 6, add weight each week, when that stops working drop down
8 sets of 8, add weight each week, when that stops working drop down
10 sets of 10, when that stops working, do something else.

Also people just don't track volume with enough precision. if you don't know what your volume was for the past 3 months then how are you going to pick a program to push your volume up in the next block?

Don't run this algorithm like many people do:
Randomly pick a program based on what other people say
Said program will have a random amount of volume compared to what you are doing now and you won't know if you don't keep good stats
volume > than what you are doing now = GREAT PROGRAM!
volume < than what you are doing now = PROGRAM SUCKS, DOESN'T WORK!


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jan 18, 2017)

Dakinilvr said:


> Simmons gave a nice old school block to try out on the Westside podcast.
> 6 sets of 6, add weight each week, when that stops working drop down
> 8 sets of 8, add weight each week, when that stops working drop down
> 10 sets of 10, when that stops working, do something else.
> ...



Coincidentally this is what I've been doing but in reverse, bench feels stronger week to week

Good ol' sub-max


----------

